# Anzeige Bodenstruktur bei HDS-Geräten [Verständnisfrage]



## Fischereiaufsicht (19. März 2010)

Ich bin kein Neuling auf dem Gebiet der Echolote und bin auch ganz gut ausgerüstet, u. a. mit einem HDS-Gerät. Aber eines will sich mir nicht so recht erschließen, darum eröffne ich den Thread hier.

In dem Video Echolottest sagt Herr Schlageter, dass bei den bisherigen analog arbeitenden Geräten ein Durchschnittswert der Bodenstruktur ermittelt wird und bei den HDS-Geräten eine neue Technik zum Einsatz käme, die dann "die Realität zeigen würde".

Das Problem ist nun folgendes: Beim HDS-Gerät hat man ja auch nur eine 2-Dimensionale Ansicht zur Verfügung (ich rede jetzt nicht von Structure Scan, sondern vom normalen Echolotbetrieb). Zwar sind (durch die vergleichbar höhere Leistung) die Details genauer. Aber die Bodenstruktur muss ja zwangsläufig auch durch einen "Mittelwert" dargestellt werden.

Denn eines ist Fakt: Verwende ich den 83/200-Geber (60°/120°), ist die Anzeige des Bodens nicht so detailgenau, als wenn ich den 50/200-Geber (12°/35°) verwende. Und im direkten Vergleich mit Structure-Scan ergibt sich, dass es tatsächlich durch einen Mittelwert errechnet und angezeigt wird.

Wie kommt es also zu der Aussage??? Ist sie nicht vielleicht ein wenig irreführend?


----------



## Zielfisch (5. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige Bodenstruktur bei HDS-Geräten [Verständnisfrage]*

Hallo Fischereiaufsicht,
so wirklich versteh ich nicht, was Du meinst mit dem Problem, aber ich glaube bei der Gradzahl bei den beiden Gebern wirft Du da etwas durcheinander. Mal gibst Du die Kernstrahlung an (12/35 Grad) und mal den effektiven Erfassungsbereich an (60/ 120 Grad).
Tatsächlich müßtest Du aber das "genaueste" Bild bei der 200 KHz-Frequenz vom 50/200 KHz-Geber erzielen, da bei dem Geber diese Frequenz seine Sendeleistung schmaler bündelt als bei dem 83/200 KHz-Geber.
Viele Grüsse,
Zielfisch


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (6. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige Bodenstruktur bei HDS-Geräten [Verständnisfrage]*



Zielfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Fischereiaufsicht,
> so wirklich versteh ich nicht, was Du meinst mit dem Problem, aber ich glaube bei der Gradzahl bei den beiden Gebern wirft Du da etwas durcheinander. Mal gibst Du die Kernstrahlung an (12/35 Grad) und mal den effektiven Erfassungsbereich an (60/ 120 Grad).
> Tatsächlich müßtest Du aber das "genaueste" Bild bei der 200 KHz-Frequenz vom 50/200 KHz-Geber erzielen, da bei dem Geber diese Frequenz seine Sendeleistung schmaler bündelt als bei dem 83/200 KHz-Geber.
> Viele Grüsse,
> Zielfisch


 

Nö, ich "werfe da nichts durcheinander". Ich gebe weder einerseits "die Kernstrahlung" noch andererseits "den effektiven Erfassungsbereich" an. Es handelt sich da um zwei verschiedene Geber - der mit 50/200 kHz hat 12° und 35° und der mit 83/200 kHz hat 60° und 120°. Ich habe beide Geber, aber darum geht es bei der Frage gar nicht. Es geht um die 2D-Darstellung des Bodengrundes bei unterschiedlichen Sendewinkeln im Bezug auf eine Aussage in einem Video von Herrn Schlageter.


----------



## Zielfisch (6. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige Bodenstruktur bei HDS-Geräten [Verständnisfrage]*



Fischereiaufsicht schrieb:


> Nö, ich "werfe da nichts durcheinander". Ich gebe weder einerseits "die Kernstrahlung" noch andererseits "den effektiven Erfassungsbereich" an. Es handelt sich da um zwei verschiedene Geber - der mit 50/200 kHz hat 12° und 35° und der mit 83/200 kHz hat 60° und 120°. Ich habe beide Geber, aber darum geht es bei der Frage gar nicht. Es geht um die 2D-Darstellung des Bodengrundes bei unterschiedlichen Sendewinkeln im Bezug auf eine Aussage in einem Video von Herrn Schlageter.


 
Hallo Fischereiaufsicht,
sorry das ich Dir da widersprechen muß, aber Du bist da wirklich nicht richtig informiert. Ich möchte Dich nicht belehren und leider kann ich Dir auch nicht bei deinem Problem weiter helfen, ich möchte nur nicht, daß Du uU aufgrund von falschen Infos bei deinen Gebern ausgehend bei dem Einsatz deiner Geber den falschen nutzt.
Viele Hersteller geben bei ihren Geräteangaben bei den Gebern die Kernstrahlung an und manche den effektiven Erfassungsbereich.
Explizit heißt das hier:
dein 50/200 KHz Geber hat eine Kernstrahlung von ca. 12 Grad auf 200 KHz und ca. 35 Grad auf 50 KHz,
dein 83/200 KHz Geber hat eine Kernstrahlung von ca. 40 Grad auf 83 KHz und ca. 20 Grad auf 200 KHz

Da effektiver Erfassungsbereich und Kernstrahlung in einem ungefähren Verhältniss von 1 zu 3 stehen, bedeutet das, das dein 50/200 KHz Geber einen effektiven Erfassungsbereich von ca. 36 Grad auf 200 KHz und ca. 105 Grad auf 50 KHz hat und dein 83/200 KHz Geber hat einen effektiven Erfassungsbereich von ca. 120 Grad auf 83 KHz und ca. 60 Grad auf 200 KHz.
Ich betone extra das ca. weil in der Praxis so viele Faktoren Einfluß auf den Geberkegel haben. Unterschiedliche Temperatur, unterschiedliche Strömungen, Plankton, im Meer unterschiedlicher Salzgehalt etc. wirken sich schon erheblich aus.
Viele Grüsse,
Zielfisch


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (6. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige Bodenstruktur bei HDS-Geräten [Verständnisfrage]*

*DARUM GEHT ES NICHT!!!*

Ich kenne mich mit Echoloten aus, keine Bange. Es geht hier nicht um technische Einzelheiten bezüglich der Sendewinkel!!! Schau Dir das Video an, vielleicht wirst Du es dann verstehen. Jegliche Diskussionen daran vorbei sind sinnlos und darauf gehe ich auch nicht mehr ein.


----------



## Zielfisch (6. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige Bodenstruktur bei HDS-Geräten [Verständnisfrage]*

Fischereiaufsicht,
stimmt, darum geht es nicht wirklich und das habe ich ja auch von Anfang an geschrieben. Aber ich stelle trotzdem fest, daß Du nicht wirklich viel Plan von Echoloten hast sonst hättest Du nicht so sachlich falsche Infos hier gepostet. Mir ging es nur darum in höflicher Form darauf hinzuweisen damit nicht andere Leser sich diese falschen Infos zu Eigen machen. Im übrigen gilt Großschreibung in den meisten Foren als Schreierei und ist unhöflich...
Ohne Grüsse,
Zielfisch


----------



## Hendreich (6. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige Bodenstruktur bei HDS-Geräten [Verständnisfrage]*

Drei Tage im Board, und schreibt schon groß.|gr: So gehts aber nicht.|evil:

Mann oh Mann, bleibt doch cool. Hier wird sich doch bei fast jedem Thema nur noch gezofft.:vik:

Grüße Steffen


----------



## Loup de mer (6. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige Bodenstruktur bei HDS-Geräten [Verständnisfrage]*



Fischereiaufsicht schrieb:


> ...und bei den HDS-Geräten eine neue Technik zum Einsatz käme, die dann "die Realität zeigen würde".
> 
> Das Problem ist nun folgendes: Beim HDS-Gerät hat man ja auch nur eine 2-Dimensionale Ansicht zur Verfügung (ich rede jetzt nicht von Structure Scan, sondern vom normalen Echolotbetrieb). Zwar sind (durch die vergleichbar höhere Leistung) die Details genauer. Aber die Bodenstruktur muss ja zwangsläufig auch durch einen "Mittelwert" dargestellt werden...


Ich verstehe Fischereiaufsicht so, dass eine reale Abbildung der Bodenstruktur nur mit einem punktuellen Echolotstrahl möglich wäre.
Allerdings nur theoretisch, denn erstens gibt es keine solchen Geber und zweitens gibt es kein Boot, dass unter normalen Bedingungen nicht rollt und/oder stampft, was eine Ablenkung des (senkrechten) Echolotstrahls und somit Messfehler bewirken würde.
Soweit dazu. Nun noch mein Halbwissen zur Signalverarbeitung. "Früher" hatten wir Echolote, deren Echos analog verarbeitet wurden. Heute (bei den HDS-Geräten) werden die Echos digital aufbereitet. Die Möglichkeiten der digitalen Signalverarbeitung sind jedenfalls ein Quantensprung gegenüber früher. Etwa so wie Plattenspieler und Blu-Ray-Player .
Nun kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass die genaue Abbildung der Bodenstruktur z.B. dadaurch erfolgt, dass der erste (und stärkste) Teil des vom Boden zurückgeworfenen Echos zur Abbildung der Bodenstruktur herausgefiltert wird.

Fischereiaufsicht, ich denke mit "Bodenstruktur" meinst du die 2-dimensionale Abbildung der Tiefenlinie? Oder etwa die Beschaffenheit des Gewässergrundes (Sand, Schlamm, Fels...)?


----------



## stichling-hunter (7. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige Bodenstruktur bei HDS-Geräten [Verständnisfrage]*



Hendreich schrieb:


> Drei Tage im Board, und schreibt schon groß.|gr: So gehts aber nicht.|evil:


Aber wenn ihr euch das Posting von Boardie "Fischereiaufsicht" mal genau durchlesen und vorallem verstehen würdet, dann würdet ihr schnell feststellen dass Boardie "Zielfisch" volle Kanne am Thema vorbei labert und mit seinen Aussagen einfach nur dumm rum nervt!
Finde es eine echte Frechheit einen neuen Boardie mit offensichtlicher Echolotkompetenz mit seinem angelesen Halbwissen so dumm anzumachen! Meiner Meinung nach wäre hier eine Verwarnung fällig!

Boardie "Loup de mer" hat es inhaltlich schon ganz gut erkannt:





Loup de mer schrieb:


> Ich verstehe Fischereiaufsicht so, dass eine reale Abbildung der Bodenstruktur nur mit einem punktuellen Echolotstrahl möglich wäre.


Bei einer kegelförmigen Abtastung kann es sich in einer 2D-Darstellung nur um eine Wiedergabe aus Durchschnittswerten handeln!
Bsp.: Fährt man parallel zu einer Kante, wird in der 2D-Wiedergabe eine gerade Bodenlinie ausgegeben. Nur wenn man die Kante mehr oder weniger kreuzt, wird auch auf dem Display eine Kante dargestellt!


.


----------



## Dirk_001 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Anzeige Bodenstruktur bei HDS-Geräten [Verständnisfrage]*

Hallo... kloppt euch nicht :m
Ein Echolot ist kein Elektronenrastermikroskop...
Alle Werte werden gemittelt auch bei den Digitalen.
Diese 30000 Watt "Sendeleistung" der HDS Geräte sind eh nur ein etwas hinkender Vergleich und hat nix mit der Sendeleistung zu tun, sondern ist ein Wert aus der Schublade: "entspricht in etwa der analogen Leistung von...".
Wenn man am Grund Kieselsteine zählen will dann ist man besser beraten sich eine Taucherausrüstung zu kaufen.
Es ist immer wichtig zu wissen auf was für einem Gewässer ich mich bewege und den Grund generell zu kennen. Grössere Ansammlungen von Fels auf z.B. Sand werden dann aber auch verlässlich angezeigt.
Echolotanzeigen müssen richtig interpretiert werden und das braucht Übung und die entsprechenden Gewässerkenntnisse.
Digitale Echolote sind keine Wundertüten aber eine prima Sache... aber das Mark-5 Pro ist auch ein gutes Gerät |supergri

Sendeleistung und Auflösung des Displays sind mit die wichtigsten Merkmale eines Echolotes, aber es muss auch im Rahmen bleiben. Es wäre bestimmt cool das Ganze auf einem 24" Wide Bildschirm in voller Auflösung zu sehen, aber spätestens die Freunde portabeler Geräte würden hier ein Transportproblem haben, abgesehen davon das kein Lot diese Auflösung liefern wird 
Ich hoffe das war nicht zu Off-Topic |kopfkrat

Grüsse
Dirk


----------

